# Flame pen/stand



## workinforwood (Jan 7, 2010)

I was making a few flame blanks for my own inventory and it occurred to me that I should whip up a couple flame stands too.  They are pretty cool, just scroll cut Alumilite stands.  Please tell me which picture you like better.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff the colours on those two pens are outstanding!!!  I love them both!!! :biggrin:

oh....first pic for sure:wink:

EDIT; LOL, so busy checking out the pens I didn't see those fantastic stands. I'm trying to figure out how you did the stand fork around the mid point....


----------



## hewunch (Jan 7, 2010)

Radical! 1st pic


----------



## bitshird (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff, any one ever call you a smart @ss, if not, please allow me that opportunity at this time, :biggrin::biggrin:, I like the second  pic best, the background on the first seems too severe for the colorful pens and stands, the second also seems to add dimension to them.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 7, 2010)

You cut the stand from the side view first Steve.  Then you draw in the flames and cut those.  You draw the arc in that little arm by tracing a Jr Statesman band.  Then you simply grab a rotary tool and carve out the arc. Finally you place the pen in the stand to determine how far in or out the pen should be in the bottom and use the drill press/forestner bit to drill a base hole.  Very simple.  Oh, and you don't polish the bejesus out of the pen stand unless you are extremely motivated.  It is alumilite, so if you simply sand it real good to 320 grit making sure there are not big scratches, then you can just spray the stand with polyurethane...1-2 coats is plenty.  The poly will fill the 320 grit scratches and the stand will look almost like it was poured that way.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the first pic.  The background is too busy in the 2nd pic.  If you rotated the dragon pen slightly in the first pic it would be even better.  Great work on these.  Your work is inspirational.

James


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fantastic work.  I prefer the second pic.  The tops of the pens look a little washed out in the first pic and the dragon is not centered as well as it is in the second pic.  That said, the background in the second pic is a little busy.  

Also, there is not much contrast with the black background and black pen.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff,

Those look great.

How about posting a pic of the stand, without the pen in place?

Thanks


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the first pic better.  The second just seems too busy.  Nice pens, too, but I like the one on the right a little better.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 7, 2010)

First pic for me.  Stands are cool. Always was a sucker for a nice pen stand.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jan 7, 2010)

I like the first pic.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff, I love those! Fantastic idea, man!!
I vote for black background picture, btw.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow the pens and the stands are awesome.  I vote for the first pic.  How did you make the flame pattern?

Jamie


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's what it looks like before it was finished.  This is one of the pictures for the article..of course there'll be a mag article or how would I pay for more toys?!:smile-big:


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Jan 7, 2010)

Both are great but I'd go for the 2nd picture. Great job on those !


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 7, 2010)

Both look good Jeff and I would have thought the black would be best but it has a little too much contrast on my monitor.  Soooooo, I've got to vote for the second shot because it's a little easier on the eyes.
Love them stands.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are some smokin hot pens and stands. I like the first picture, there is nothing to "take away" from the pens or stands.  Russell


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW!

Robin


----------



## CaptG (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome Jeff.  If you did all that since I was there Tuesday, when do you find the time to work??  First picture gets my vote.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 7, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!!!  Black background is the best for sure!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeff, they are both awesome pens and stands, as to the pictures have you thought of using a white background the flames then would contrast nicely  IMNSHO.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 7, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!!! You are a master of several disciplines. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## djwood1 (Jan 7, 2010)

1st pic.  Very nice looking pens and amazing stands!


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 7, 2010)

Simply awesome pens and stands. I prefer the first picture by far....the second background detracts way too much...A black or navy blue velvet would have looked great also and would prevent the reflections at the bottoms..


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 7, 2010)

You take the Oscar in flame pens with that set up.


----------



## CSue (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the solid background kind of washes out the upper parts of the pens in the first picture.  That, in my opinion, is why the lighter background helps in the second picture.  And though the positioning of the pens is better in the second, the background is too busy.  You would do better with a solid, lighter background.

In any case . . . those are way too coooooooool!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can decide on which photo I like best but the pens are smoking.

I would love to get your name in a pen swap someday but I would not be produce a comparable pen. You are true master.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 7, 2010)

Outstanding work, like pic 1 best.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are TOTALLY AWESOME Jeff!  Flames are cool on everything!:RockOn::biggrin:


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 7, 2010)

great stands.  I like the second picture better, but I am sure the third picture will be the best.:wink:


----------



## fiferb (Jan 7, 2010)

I also vote for the black background. Beautiful work all around.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow..thanks everyone!  I'm still trying to work out my photo's..takes time, and I get so busy that there isn't any fiddle around time.  I had a white background and it didn't look good.  I feel that the white backdrop makes the pen look 2 dimensional and the hardware blends into the white a little bit.  I have to get some more backdrops.  My black is too shiny, and using quilting pieces sucks because they are busy and have folding seams on them.

Gary...I have accomplished far more than this since Tuesday!  Thanks for the crash metal course.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jeff Those Look Great! Photo #1 for me too. You mite try some black felt from wal-mart it's under a buck.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

Very cool Jeff!! I love the stands!!

Oh, and pic one for me.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 8, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Very cool Jeff!! I love the stands!!
> 
> Oh, and pic one for me.



I'm assuming you are saying you want one Dawn?  That's no problem..I have two and I don't mind giving one to you for all you do for me.  Let me know when that next package come in so I know it made it safely.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 8, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I'm assuming you are saying you want one Dawn?  That's no problem..I have two and I don't mind giving one to you for all you do for me.  Let me know when that next package come in so I know it made it safely.



LOL... Wow did dawn phrase that right!!!   I'm pretty sure that she meant PICTURE 1 (ie the black)... Which is my choice too... I agree with some of the comments that the black is a little extreme, but better than the other one.

Those are Very cool!   Let us know when the article is due out


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Doh..good point Dean!  But hey..I'd still give her one if she wanted it.


----------



## penmanship (Jan 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooops my bad Jeff!! Pic IS supposed to be PICTURE!!  Too early in the morning I guess. LOL I never even thought of it being read the other way!!!!:redface::redface::redface:

Your box came in yesterday afternoon. Geez Eat your Wheaties is right!!  
I know what I am going to be doing today!!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Jan 8, 2010)

Totally toxic!  Wow those are good!  I prefer PIC #1.  That's a great idea for the stands!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dkarcher (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow! Those are really on Fire! 
Pic #1 for me!


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 8, 2010)

I can feel the heat over here!  Those are super, the colors came out fantastic! Oh and pic one for me too (as in I like picture #1) lol

Eugene


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fantastic Jeff! I as well would go for pic 2. Now I'm seeing a need for a stand with my flame pen. You keep raising the bar.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 8, 2010)

Jeff,
Too cool.  Love the stands.  The pens excel.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't have enough superlatives to voice my opinion on the pens and stands - awesome.

Of the pictures, I think they both show off the pens, well, but I prefer the simpler background in the first.  I think I'd prefer a different color background (maybe pale gold or light brown?), however, since the black of the background blends visually with the black portions of the pens.  Also, to my eyes, the second seems to have a slightly crisper focus on the pens. 

  -Barry


----------



## gketell (Jan 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pens and stands!!!!

Which photo do I like best?  The black of the pens blends in with the black background so it isn't great.  And the busyness of the other one takes away from the pens so it isn't great.  Black is better.  Grey would be best.  IMHO and worth every penny you paid.  :biggrin:

Crappy cut-outs but you can get the idea of what I mean with the following three photos.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Greg...that makes perfect sense.  The dark background lets the colors live, but the black blends out the black in the pens.  I need to do some more investing..what a surprise.


----------



## CSue (Jan 8, 2010)

Great job with the photo backgrounds Greg.  That really shows what a difference a background can make!


----------



## gketell (Jan 9, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Thanks Greg...that makes perfect sense.  The dark background lets the colors live,



Yes, but the dark grey also lets the flames live while the light grey lets the black fo the pens stand out.  For that reason I really like the 3rd photo the best even though it is "non standard" and mounted "upside down".



workinforwood said:


> but the black blends out the black in the pens.  I need to do some more investing..what a surprise.



Kinkos can print you out a background relatively cheaply.  Just create it in your favorite photo software (or have a friend create it wink wink) then take it to your local printer and have it printed up on paper.  Or, you can "invest" more and buy a cloth background.  http://www.phototechinc.com/graduate.htm is a place recommended by others on this forum.

GK


----------



## KiltedGunn (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome, Jeff!  Very Nice!

I like the first pic... the other background detracts from the focus IMHO.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful pens Jeff, the stands are excellent too, picture one is my favourite, keep up the good work!


----------

